# Langeland-Lohals



## Yupii (25. Juni 2004)

Moin,
wie sieht es eigentlich um Lohals herum auf der Westseite von Langeland mit der Angelei vom Boot aus. Ich habe nämlich ein schönes Haus für unsere Familie dort gefunden. Und in Lohals ist ja auch eine Bootsvermietung, Ole Dehn ? Ich habe auf einer Seekarte gesehen, daß es dort auch abfallende Kanten gibt, die erfolgreich sein könnten. Hat denn schon jemand diese Gegend beangelt?
Gruss Uwe:z


----------



## Deichkind (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Langeland-Lohals*

hoffe, ich bringe hier nix durcheinander aber ole dehn hat, meiner meinung nach, einen derb schlechten ruf. schlechte wartung und  schlechter service. aber gib doch mal den suchberiff ole dehn hier im board ein, da gibt es vergleiche. lohals hat sicherlich reizvolle spots zum fischen aber ich selbst habe imme rnur um spodsbjerg sowie bagenkop vomschiff aus gefischt!


----------



## Hov-Micha (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Langeland-Lohals*

Hallo Uwe,
ich weiß zwar nicht wie´s im Moment da aussieht aber ich kann dir meine Erfahrungen von vor 3 Jahren!
Da haben wir nämlich unsere Zelte nach 10 Jahren abgebrochen weil kein Dorsch mehr um den Nordzipfel zu fangen war!!
Die Fabrikschiffe haben dort innerhalb von 2 Jahren alles plattgekloppt  #d 
Hoffe für dich das es sich wieder lohnt...
Also den Ole gibts da aber ich weiß nicht so recht. An der Ostseite bei Snoede
gibts auch noch einen Verleiher...Per&Birgit, sie ist Deutsche! Das erleichtert also etwas obwohl er auch sehr nett ist und gut deutsch spricht.
Der Vorteil von dort zu fahren ist das Du schneller in den bis dato "guten Fanggründen" vor dem Leuchtturm in Hov bzw Fahrrinne im Belt bist! Wir haben dort immer sehr gut gefangen...wie gesagt bis vor´n paar Jahren  :c  :c 
Da bekommst du auch ne Tiefenkarte, das reicht eigentlich schon..so war´s jedenfalls bei uns! Echolot-Boote haben die zwar auch aber wir sind immer mit 4m/15PS los, hat gereicht! Einfach treiben lassen so 200-500m raus. Am besten gings mit Gummifischen (rot, orange,..so das übliche) und´ner leichten Pilkrute bzw mittl. Spinnrute :q 
!!!!!!!!ABER immer das Wetter/Drift im Auge halten!!!!!!!!!
Plattfisch ging auch. Wattwurm dran und über die Sandbänke driften!
Oder einfach was Schleppen auf Mefo, Dorsch oder Horni´s!
Ich weiß ja auch nicht wann du los willst  ;+ 
Westseite ist meist flach, wir haben dort nur geschleppt oder auf Butt gefischt. Dorsche hab ich da nie gesehen.
Hoffe das reicht erstmal? Wenn noch fragen einfach ne PN!

Viel Glück
Micha


----------



## Gnilftz (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Langeland-Lohals*

Moin,
ich kann mich Micha nur anschließen, miet Dein Boot bei Per & Birgit, die sind sehr nett und die Boote gut. Zitat von einem alten Dänen zu Ole Dehn :" dat is eine Halsabsneider!" 
Und Du solltest wirklich die Drift im Auge behalten!!! Im Belt ist manchmal ne tierische Strömung!!!
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Yupii (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Langeland-Lohals*

Ich danke Euch erst mal. Ich will je erst nächstes Jahr im August nach Langeland. Aber ich suche halt schon mal einige für die Familie passende Häuser. Wie weit ist den Spodsbjerg von dort entfernt? Von der Ostseite habe ich halt mehrere Karten und in Sp. gibt es ja auch IBI als Bootsvermieter, der Langelandbelt hat ja auch diverse gute Dorschstellen.

Gruss Uwe:z


----------



## Rolfer (9. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland-Lohals*

Häuser und Boote kannst Du gut bei Bealtferie mieten.rolfer


----------



## spodsbjerg (9. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland-Lohals*



Rolfer schrieb:


> Häuser und Boote kannst Du gut bei Bealtferie mieten.rolfer


 Du Rolfer......die Berichte sind 10!!! Jahre alt :q
Gruß   Rolf


----------

